# If you poop on my carpet just ONE MORE TIME!!



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

I really CANNOT take it anymore. Guinness is officially unable to be housebroken. I have tried all the tricks of the trade and no matter what, I am still finding poops in the dining room and my brothers room, etc. Not only that but now the areas have that animal smell and I CANT STAND THAT!

He is destroying the house by being a stinking boy. I have absolutely NO idea what to do with him. He is almost a year old and tiny pups have better toilet habits then he does. 

The stink has settles into beneath the carpets so now we have to pull them up and replace the carpets.. probably with tile but who on earth can afford THAT right now? As much as I simply love and adore my boy - I have had it with his house habits.

Any clues as to what I can do???!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

If he has specific spots he likes to poop in, try the red balloon technique. It worked for me when Cooper was poopin' under my bed, the little rapscallion.

Take a balloon, blow it up really big and show it to your dog. Make him interested in it, play with it, etc. THEN, all of a sudden, pop it. Make sure he's watching when it pops, but that he's not too close to it. (also remember to check later and make sure there isn't any balloon shrapnel he can eat.)

When it pops, run like h-ell and scream like you just had the poop scared out of you. Be sure not to trip over the dog because he'll be running slightly faster than you. Make sure if there is anyone else in the room, they scream and run as well.

The next day, blow up another balloon. Show it to the dog - he probably won't want to come near it. If he shows any interest at all in it, play with it, pop it, run like h-ell and scream.

Then, all you have to do is blow up balloons and put them in the spots where he normally poops. Leave them there for a while - up to a week. You can start off with 3 or 4 of them and take one away every other day but if the popping of the balloons worked, he will NOT want to go near that spot, even after they disappear.

And if he does, just blow up more balloons and put them back. I put about 20 of them under my bed when I was out to get Cooper and just left them there, since they weren't in my way.

Good luck!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

LMAO....I just had a mental picture of Coop's mom popping the balloon and running, waving arms in the air, screaming... :lol: 

LOL....


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Okay, I will try that as soon as I can get some balloons. There are spots he frequents.. a particular spot in the dining room, near my brother's closet.. on the floor of the bathroom rug. I have used every "enzyme" cleaner known to man - but it just doesn't clean well enough to get him to stop using those places. I think no matter what, the carpet has to come up. It's just a matter of when I can afford to do that.

I am also thinking of getting a doggy diaper for him. Maybe after he poops and pees on himself a few times, he'll realize it's much more rewarding when he goes outside and doesn't poop or pee on himself AND he gets a cookie. (Who knows..)

Odd thing is, I NEVER see him pee or poop ANYWHERE. I dont know WHEN he does it - but I always seem to find it.

Thanks for the advice with the balloons - will try it!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> LMAO....I just had a mental picture of Coop's mom popping the balloon and running, waving arms in the air, screaming... :lol:
> 
> LOL....


Yeah, I felt kind of stupid. I also had to get OmaKitty a babysitter for the day ... so not only was I out the cost of a bag of red balloons, I had to get my friend to come over and take her to his house while I sat around, popping balloons at a 5-month old chihuahua.

But hey, it worked. LOL


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Cooper said:


> SunnyFLMum said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO....I just had a mental picture of Coop's mom popping the balloon and running, waving arms in the air, screaming... :lol:
> ...


Hey - if it works, don't knock it!! :lol: I must admit though - it does sound wierd and if someone saw you and didn't know what you were doing, they would probably call someone with the butterfly nets and straight jackets. :roll:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella is 2 1/2 and she still has BM's in my sewing room....and she will urinate anywhere if I don't give her frequent pit stops...she will use a pee pad sometimes...I have just accepted her behaviour and try very hard to get her outside for bathroom breaks frequently.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

chimom said:


> Hey - if it works, don't knock it!! :lol: I must admit though - it does sound wierd and if someone saw you and didn't know what you were doing, they would probably call someone with the butterfly nets and straight jackets. :roll:


They're already outside my door. I just sneak out the back.


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

We all have to admit..for th emost part these little guys are hard to housebreak! My little one will use a pee pad if its not too dirty and if its close enough to her...otherwise she goes for the carpet. She doe slike to pee an dpoop outside so I try to get her outside alot. I am currently restricting her space to a small bathroom with a pee pad and she gets more space th emore she goes potty the correct way. If I see her especially if she poos on the pad or outside I act like I just won th elottery and its all because of her. It seems to work. I will have to try the baloon thing. She is timid so i bet it would work...I just can see my hairless crested playing with them though hehe.


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

I have heard you have to re-crate train them when they start going all over the house. In other words...keep them in their crate (or playpen, confined bathroom etc...) and only let them out when you are supervising them.

I try to do this with Mo. But tend to let him out more in the afternoon...this is always when he has his accidents, and it is only poop. He seems to be able to hold his pee, but not the poop. I guess I'm going to just have to be more of a hard case about this. I tend to feel sorry for him because my other dogs are free roaming the house. I can't watch him all the time. In the morning he sleeps, so not a problem.

The balloon thing sounds like a good idea...but I don't know if it would work if he already poops in mutiple places. He may just find a new place?


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

i'm gonna have to try that ballon thing lol.. :lol: ..peanut has been gettin worse with going to the bathroom in the house...he use to be potty trained..i dunno what happened :?


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

*


Pismo said:



I have heard you have to re-crate train them when they start going all over the house. In other words...keep them in their crate (or playpen, confined bathroom etc...) and only let them out when you are supervising them.

Click to expand...

*


Pismo said:


> The balloon thing sounds like a good idea...but I don't know if it would work if he already poops in mutiple places. *He may just find a new place*?


I agree


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> I have heard you have to re-crate train them when they start going all over the house. In other words...keep them in their crate (or playpen, confined bathroom etc...) and only let them out when you are supervising them.
> The balloon thing sounds like a good idea...but I don't know if it would work if he already poops in mutiple places. *He may just find a new place*?


With Cooper, he didn't even look for another place to poop. But, then again, he was incredibly easy to potty train and didn't start the hidden poop trick until AFTER he was completely trained to go outside. With him, I think it was more of a challenge to me to see if I meant what I said about pooping in the yard.

I actually gave it a little thought though and perhaps if the balloons start popping up in the poop places (popping up --- I just realized how funny I am!! :lol: ), the dog might think his pooping there caused the balloons to show up, so any other location other than sanctioned poop stations might cause them as well. Especially if they do! LOL

As with children, you have to keep a close eye on them as well. They can be sneaky but if you figure that your chi poops about an hour after they eat dinner, you can set a timer for 50 minutes and start watching for the poopy stance... and once you learn your dog's poopy stance, it's pretty easy to catch them before they do the dirty in a place you don't want them to.

Did that make sense? It's after 3am and I'm not even going to go back and read this to see if I know what I'm talking about. I'm going to bed instead. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i wouldn't do the diaper thing. dogs really have no concept if they pee and poop on themselves that that is what they get.... maybe you could keep him in segregated areas until you get this under control? do you have pads out for him?


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

AlekonaKini said:


> I really CANNOT take it anymore. Guinness is officially unable to be housebroken. I have tried all the tricks of the trade and no matter what, I am still finding poops in the dining room and my brothers room, etc. Not only that but now the areas have that animal smell and I CANT STAND THAT!
> 
> He is destroying the house by being a stinking boy. I have absolutely NO idea what to do with him. He is almost a year old and tiny pups have better toilet habits then he does.
> 
> ...


I didn't read the whole thread so forgive me if I am repeating someone else's advice. 

Do you have a crate? If not get one and use it. Keep him crated at night and when you can't keep your eye's on him at all times to be able to read his potty signs. Go back to sqaure one on potty training..feed on a schedule and take him out on a schedule. It does take time but it's so worth it to have a housebroken dog. For some reason I found my little dogs were much harder to train than my labs. I don't know why but it was. lol.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> For some reason I found my little dogs were much harder to train than my labs. I don't know why but it was. lol.


I think it's because we treat the little ones differently from the big ones. The little ones are cradled and treated more like humans than the big guys are, therefore, we're more leniant with them.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Cooper said:


> labtestedchi said:
> 
> 
> > For some reason I found my little dogs were much harder to train than my labs. I don't know why but it was. lol.
> ...



I have 4 dogs..2 labs and 2 chis and they really aren't treated any differently..especially when it comes to training..I am a firm trainer. I won't have an untrained dog in my home even it does only weigh 4 lbs. There is nothing worse than an untrained dog.

The only difference is that the chis are allowed on the furniture and the labs aren't. They are spoiled with toys and treats and all kinds of bling and eat quite well  (We feed part raw along with kibble) 

I found my male chi was a tad hardheaded and I think that accounted for something.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> I found my male chi was a tad hardheaded and I think that accounted for something.


 :shock: :shock: :shock: A hardheaded chi??? Say it isn't so!!! :shock: :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Cooper said:


> labtestedchi said:
> 
> 
> > I found my male chi was a tad hardheaded and I think that accounted for something.
> ...


Shocking I know! lol  My female is quite the little lover and wants to please all the time so she was easy to easy to train for the most part.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

*accidents*

My chi Bonnie is in the process of litter training, and she does this thing where she'll pee in her box when i put her there, but then she'll run out and poop somewhere else about 5 minutes later. I've tried leaving her in there for awhile after she pees, but she won't for a long long time and then she'll just try to poop somewhere else when i let her out. I don't know...maybe she doesn't want me to see her poop. I think I'm gonna try that balloon thing though.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: accidents*



BonnieChi said:


> My chi Bonnie is in the process of litter training, and she does this thing where she'll pee in her box when i put her there, but then she'll run out and poop somewhere else about 5 minutes later. I've tried leaving her in there for awhile after she pees, but she won't for a long long time and then she'll just try to poop somewhere else when i let her out. I don't know...maybe she doesn't want me to see her poop. I think I'm gonna try that balloon thing though.


I've read that some dogs don't like to poop and pee in the same place. I have no idea if this is true, as it doesn't seem to bother Jazzy in the least. I just remember reading this on another thread a few weeks back.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

well i tried the balloon thing today and boy did it work! i placed them in the rooms where peanut usually goes potty in the house and he wont even go near the dining ..living or family room anymore..he so scared that he got jelly scared....the balloon thing is a great technique..he wont even go in the other rooms if nobody goes with him


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

LOL That's great... don't forget to place balloons around in places you don't want him to go!

I also posted information that I found in Cooper's obedience class stuff about potty training - you might find something that will help here as well: http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=13116

I hope he continues to behave himself :lol:


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Cooper said:


> If he has specific spots he likes to poop in, try the red balloon technique. It worked for me when Cooper was poopin' under my bed, the little rapscallion.
> 
> Take a balloon, blow it up really big and show it to your dog. Make him interested in it, play with it, etc. THEN, all of a sudden, pop it. Make sure he's watching when it pops, but that he's not too close to it. (also remember to check later and make sure there isn't any balloon shrapnel he can eat.)
> 
> ...



:laughing3: :laughing3: :laughing3: I'm in a room full of people laughing my butt off. This mental picture keeps playing in my head.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

:toothy7: LOL!!! Cooper's mum you are too funny and i cant restraint myself telling you one more time. 

So when you did the balloon trick did you run and wave your hands  like cooper's mom said? heehee


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Y'all crack ME up!! When we got that info at Cooper's obedience training, I almost died laughing! It's supposed to be used when you've got a big dog that won't stay off the couch or one that gets on the kitchen counters. The other dogs in the class were ALL huge dogs - one pit bull, one choco lab, a sheepdog, etc. I laughed and laughed at the thought of those dogs running for the hills when that balloon popped!!

One young couple with the pit came back after trying it and they were telling the story of how it scared their dog so much, he wouldn't even approach anything round - he would even run when you held a balloon that hadn't been blown up yet. The guy pulled a balloon out of his pocket and the pit ran and hid behind Cooper!!! :lol: :lol: 

The whole class just died laughing, including the trainer!!


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

*a note about the balloon thing...*

Ok, i tried the balloon thing and i felt soooo bad. Bonnie literally went and hid in the corner and would not come out. Now if she sees the balloon she will just sit and bark at it, and if i blow up a new one she growls at me and goes and hides on the bottom shelf of my desk. I think i've traumatized her.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

aww maybe she's too young? and got too scared of the balloons..see peanut was potty trained on a "normal" bases :lol: but then started gettin bad once he turned one so i just did the balloons to retrain him..so maybe thats why..maybe try other solutions first and then if you start having problems with her then try the balloons again


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Ooohhh...  hopefully, she'll be fine. Cooper won't go near a balloon anymore and he runs and hides from them if he sees me blowing one up too - but that was the point of the exercise. Maybe you shouldn't let her see you blow them up and place them in areas you don't want her to go - from her perspective, they will just "appear" and she won't want to go near them.

With Cooper, I can put a blown up balloon, for example, on the couch and he just won't get on the couch; he doesn't run and hide from it. He DOES look at it like "how did YOU get there?" before he turns around.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

oo and i dont know if your home all day or if anyone is but if there is this is what i did with jelly..she's still young so she's gonna have accidents but with jelly i kept her in her crate most of the time and would take her out every hour so that she had the concept of ok i'm going to be going out soon so i'm not gonna pee or poo in my cage..after time elapses make the hours a lil longer. if she's gonna play..supervise her so no accidents occur..also i seemed to notice that after jelly went into her first heat there were nomore accidents in our house.


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > labtestedchi said:
> ...


Yay for you labtestedchi. I'm the same as you! I have a golden retreiver and a chi and I also will not tolerate a dog that is not housebroken in my home. And, just like you the chi is allowed on the furniture but not the golden. He's just plain too big and hairy, there would be no room left for me to sit. But, otherwise they are both spoiled rotten in other ways. 

I'm probably going to get my head bit off for this....but, someone else said that chi's or small dogs are harder to train because we treat them differently. I have to agree with this. I think because chi's are so cute and cuddly and small, we tend to not be as firm with them as we would be with a larger dog. Their poos and pees are so much smaller that I think some people think it's not as big of a deal. I know, if my golden peed in the house just once, I'd be freaking out. He stands and pees for like 5 minutes, my house would be flooded. I'll tell you what, if it ever did happen, it would only be once....I'd make sure of that. And....(boy am I going to get my head bit off, but this is my opinion).....unless there is a really good reason why you need to use pee pads for litter or anything else, if your ultimate goal is for them to go outside eventually, then that is how you need to start out. I honestly believe it is too confusing for them. They are allowed to go in the house and then all of a sudden they're not! 

By the way.....that balloon thing is hilarious!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm struggling in house training Ivy too. Things that worked with my two big guys don't seem to work with her at all. She _knows_ she's being naughty when she does her business in the house because she tries to do it where i won't see her! She will go on her pee pad if its near to her and often goes outside but she is inconsistent. Is hard work! :?


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

MYCHIBABY said:


> labtestedchi said:
> 
> 
> > Cooper said:
> ...


now i'm not biting heads here but i would like to know how you would have done this:

when i brought chiwi home she was pushing 1.2-1.6 pounds and there was snow up almost to my knees. so how would i have taken the itty bitty thing out to go potty. plus we are on the second floor. shoveling a path is out of the question too by the way (personal reasons not due to laziness )


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> now i'm not biting heads here but i would like to know how you would have done this:
> 
> when i brought chiwi home she was pushing 1.2-1.6 pounds and there was snow up almost to my knees. so how would i have taken the itty bitty thing out to go potty. plus we are on the second floor. shoveling a path is out of the question too by the way (personal reasons not due to laziness )


Move to a warmer climate? :lol: You could have squeezed her over the toilet too! :lol: 

I dunno what I would do in that situation. When I brought Cooper home, we stayed at my parents house for about a week after I got him (@ christmas time) and there was snow on the ground. He was 6-7 weeks old and I took his little booty outside - I just put a coat on him. But I'm the vigilante mom and the snow wasn't quite that deep.

My mom actually suggested getting a large square planter and buying just a square or two of grass sod, planting it and keeping it in the house for cold winter months. I didn't do that ... and I'm not so sure it would work but I almost wish it got cold here and I had a puppy so I would have a reason to try it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Yah that sounds pretty funny heeheee.My older chi Princess barked at a balloon my mom got for mother's day everytime she saw it so my mom tells my sister not to send her any balloons.


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

Luckily for Seiah, I'm terrified of balloons popping so Seiah doesn't have to worry about that technique :lol: :lol: .


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

The balloon idea almost makes me with I had a potty problem. Just because it does sound hilarious. When I got my chi, she was already completely potty trained and I have never had any problems. I could myself very lucky!


----------

